# Gold coast or Brisbane sa groups???



## S0s (May 4, 2011)

I signed up for the UQ program but they didn't have the numbers for this semester. Are there any other sa groups in either Brisbane or the gold coast??


----------



## bloodswordfire1473 (May 23, 2011)

hey if you find one let me know!!! I live on the gold coast


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Yeah don't know any myself but would be interested if they exist.


----------



## Megs1 (Jun 10, 2011)

Me too!


----------



## Megs1 (Jun 10, 2011)

*UQ program*



S0s said:


> I signed up for the UQ program but they didn't have the numbers for this semester. Are there any other sa groups in either Brisbane or the gold coast??


 I had a look on the UQ program website, do you know how often they run the programs? and it says its an 8 week program I think, do you know how many times a week it is?


----------



## Megs1 (Jun 10, 2011)

I found this website meetup.com and search 'anxiety and social phobias, Shyness & Social Anxiety' and there are a few groups in Brisbane.

I found an anxiety support group that meets every forth monday of the month in Southport, Gold Coast 6.30-8.30pm, im thinking about going.. the website is http://www.mentalhealth.org.au/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=44&Itemid=33


----------



## bloodswordfire1473 (May 23, 2011)

hey megs if you're going, let me know! southport is about 30 mins from me


----------



## Megs1 (Jun 10, 2011)

Ok, let's meet up and go together? I'll call the phone number next week on the website to confirm that it's on and we'll chat soon. I'm so over being stuck in a rut, be good to do something proactive for a change


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Damn too far away for me, oh wells.


----------



## Reinvented (Apr 25, 2011)

Damn I work monday nights.


----------



## bloodswordfire1473 (May 23, 2011)

sounds good Megs, I'm in


----------



## super (Sep 9, 2009)

i'll be there next time guys, how did it go?


----------



## ausnick (Jul 25, 2011)

I went.

There were only 5 of us there (including the counselor) and it was fine. People are very open, non-judgemental and your welcome to participane as little or as much as you'd like.

It's a very relaxed atmosphere... I just wish more young people would go.


----------



## Megs1 (Jun 10, 2011)

Good on you Ausnick, I havnt been on this forum for a while, caught up with study lately, but have been thinking about going. Have you been again?


----------



## shel (Sep 1, 2011)

Hi did anybody find any for brisbane? Ive scanned the net but cant find any .. would be great to meet people like me. Also looking for OCD support groups ... does anybody have OCD as part of their anxiety symptoms?


----------



## napooleon (Sep 6, 2011)

Im considering going too
did u guys find it helpful?

also, are there any costs involved in joining?


----------



## krystlel (Oct 13, 2011)

I signed up for the UQ group this year too! It's a shame that you had to miss out. I had signed up to the Griffith University Social Anxiety Group as well (in Mt Gravatt), so I ended up doing that one. My experience of it was average. They work with Acceptance and Commitment Therapy. But I had already done individual therapy with it, so sometimes it felt like I wasn't learning enough. The people there were really nice. I just thought there could have been more behavioural activities. I recommend looking into this one: http://www.4-life.com.au/SocialAnxiety.html (I think it is starting soon).


----------



## Fireflies (Sep 3, 2011)

*Brisbane!*

You're all soooo lucky to live in that area. I was there 5 yrs ago and absolutely loved it. Am planning on going back to Australia in 2 or 3 yrs. I know I'm off-topic, but I am so jealous. Wish I could attend with you! 

Jessica from the middle of the U.S...sigh.


----------

